

100 days of Growth – eBook - sujanpatel
http://100daysofgrowth.com/

======
awa
Wait I have to tweet to Read the preview... No thanks :)

~~~
tomek_zemla
I feel the same... Forcing me to de facto advertise the product before I had a
chance to even read the sample puts into question the quality the content I
would find inside the book. My steps were the following. I bookmarked the
book. I learnt I would need to endorse it to peek into the sample. I didn't. I
removed the bookmark of the book from my collection.

~~~
sujanpatel
Appreciate the feedback I've made changes to the site so you don't have to
share to preview. Here's the preview: 100daysofgrowth.com/100DaysofGrowth-
Preview.pdf

